# أثر اللغة العربية على اللغات الأخرى



## صبري النجار (29 أغسطس 2006)

إن للغتنا العربية أثرٌ بالغٌ وجليٌّ ، على كثير من اللغات المجاورة لوطننا العربي ، مثل الفارسية والتركية والمالطية والأسبانية. كما ان لها أثر واضح على لغات أخري بعيدة عن وطننا العربي.
أرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل بالملتقي، أن يدلوا بدلوهم في هذا الموضوع بأبحاثهم وآرائهم وتعليقاتهم:14: .

وكافتتاح لهذا المبحث، أبدا ببعض الألفاظ الرياضية في اللغة الأُوردية (ويسمونها في الهند وباكستان أُوردو - Urdu)
وهي بالملف المرفق، واسمه
Mathematical Terminology In Urdu

وأكرر مرة أخرة ، هذه الألفاظ أُوردية وليست عربية، لأنها ستبدو للوهلة الأولى أنها بلساننا العربي!

وبارك الله فيكم
صبري النجار


----------



## صبري النجار (30 أغسطس 2006)

بخصوص اللغة المالطية فهذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7931 
به النبذةٌ المختصرةٌ التالية عنها



*ماهي اللهجة المالطية ؟*

إنتقلت إلى جزيرة مالطة عبر التاريخ عدة لغات من أقدمها الفينيقية وآخرها العربية ، متمثلة في لهجة من اللهجات العامية المغربية السائدة في شمال أفريقيا . غير أن هذه اللهجة قد أِحيطت بظروف تختلف كل الإختلاف عن الظروف التي أحاطت بسائر اللهجات العربية الأخرى ، فانعزالها عن العالم العربي وانتشارها في بلد أوربي وكثرة احتكاكها باللغة الإيطالية المجاورة لها وخضوع مالطة لحكم الإنجليز كل ذلك قد وسع من هوة الخلاف بينها وبين اللهجات العربية الأخرى ، وانتقلت إليها مفردات من الإيطالية والفرنسية والإنجليزية ، وقلما نجد فيها جملة خالية من كلمات أجنبية ، فمن أمثلتهم الشعر التالي:

*وكت المنجاعينك صاحية تجيب الحوت من كعر البرمة *
 *وكت الشغل عينك ساهية تمشي تطـبش كـيف للعمى*

والمعنى: ( و قت المنجا - Manger أي الأكل بالفرنسية - عينك صاحية تأتي بالسمكة من قعر البرمة ، ووقت الشغل عينك ساهية تمشي تطبش كالأعمى) 
*ولذلك تعتبر مالطة الدولة الأوربية الوحيدة التي تتحدث العربية!!*
صبري عبد العليم النجـار​


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 50"] 
ســـــــــــــــلام : ــ
بالنسبه لي تعريب الهندسه دا صعب جدا
وي عاوز امكانيات وي مجهود جبار خالص
المشكله في اننا ناخد المحاضره بالعربي وي نمشي 
نفتش المراجع الانجليذي علشان للاسف المرجع العربي 
مليان ورق بس المعلومات الي فيه حاجه بصيته خالص ما فيها 
المعلومات المطلوبه خاصه في تصميم حاجه بتكون في معلومات الا في 
المرجع العربي ليه ما عارف ......................................................
في مرات كتيره بنطنش المرجع الانجليزي علشان مستواي في الانجليزي ضعيف خالص
وي المستوي الي بتحصل عليه ضعيف .............................................................
ايه الحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل في 
نظركم يا ساده دي مشكله عويصه وي عاوزا حل
شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
[/frame]


----------



## صبري النجار (30 أغسطس 2006)

السيد الفاضل ريمون عدلي
شكراً على تعليقك وعلى سؤالك
وإن شاء الله نسعد بك مهندساً في نقابة المهندسين بعد تخرجك إن شاء الله.
يا أخ عدلي الحل بسيط ، وهو :
إتقان الإنجليزية ومعرفة المصطلح بالعربية
*****************************************
ولكن، يلاحظ من كتابة سيادتك ، أن لا تكتب حرف العطف (الواو) كما نعرفه (و) ، ولكنك تكرر كتابته هكذا (وي) ، ولا أَدري لماذا !!

كذلك ورد في رسالتك كلمة ( الانجليذي) - التي أراها لأول مرة في حياتي - وهي تدل عل تداخل حرفي الزاي (ز) والذال (ذ) عند سيادتك !!!

فأرجو العناية بلغتنا العربية أولاً، ثم العناية باللغة الأجنبية، وسيستقيم لسانك - بإذن الله - بعد ذلك وتأخذ بناصية اللغتين.
وبعد تخرجك إن شاء الله ستكتشف أنك تعرف أحياناً ثلاث أو أربع مسميات للشيء الواحد. وإليك الأمثلة التالية:
Vernier Calliper
تسمى بالعربية: قدمة ذات ورنية
ويسميها عمال مصر: بوكليس

ثانياً: Union
ويسميها المصريون: لاكور ( مأخوذة من اللفظة الفرنسية Raccore) وهي تناظر fitting بالإنكليزية 
يسميها الخليجيون: شد وصل

ثالثاً: Radiator
معناه: المشع ( لأنه يشع الحرارة ليطردها)
ولكن انتشر في مصر اسمه الفرنسي Radiateur
ونطقناها رادياتير

رابعاً: Muffler / Silencer
كاتم صوت
و لكن الميكانيكيين المصريين في أوائل القرن العشرين سمعوا الفرنسيين يسمونه 
échappement
فلم ينطقوها *إيشابمون* بل ظنوا انها ( شكمان )، وللأسف شاع هذا اللفظ منذ أكثر من سبعين عاماً في مصر، ونقله الميكانيكيون المصريون إلى الدول العربية .
فصبراً يا أخ ريمون وستعرف المصطلح العربي والعامي والأجنبي ، رويداً رويداً إن شاء الله. 
صبري النجار


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم السيد / صبر النجار 

اشكرك من دواخل قلبي يا عذيزي الفاضل علي نصائحك الجليله والنفاذه
هذا ان دل فهو يدل علي طول بصيرتك وادراكك الواسع 
انا اسف علي اخطائي 
مرات بستعجل في الكتابه ومرات بتدخل الدارجيه في كتابتي
شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف اسف 
نسيت حرف (ي) في صبري
بس لسه ما اختا علي الكيبود بالعربي 
انا بجد خجلان من نفسي سامحني اخي المشرف صبري النجار
شكرا


----------



## صبري النجار (2 سبتمبر 2006)

> بس لسه ما اختا علي الكيبود بالعربي


تقصد:
لكني لم أتعود على لوحة المفاتيح العربية بعد ؟


----------



## ريمون عدلي (2 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم لسه لم اتعود علي اوحه المفاتيح بعد ؟

احب انا اعرفك اخي المشرف / صبــــــــري النجار 
تعليم الكمبيوتر لس بواسطه مهعد او جامعه او تدريس معين
صدقني بالممارسه....... كانت الممارسه استاذي الوحيد
شكرا


----------



## صبري النجار (3 سبتمبر 2006)

لانزال ننتظر إتحافات إخوتنا الأحباء حول تأثير لساننا العربي على اللغات الأخرى
ولعل أشهر اللغات التي تأثرت بالعربية اللغة الفارسية والتركية والأوردية (أُردو) والسواحلية (في كينيا وتنزانيا).
واللغة التركية لغة المنطقة الواسعة التي كنا نسميها في العصر العباسي " التركـسـتـان" ، والمقصود بكلمة تركستان بلاد الترك، وكانت هذه البلاد أمة واحدة، حتى احتلَّ الجزءَ الأكبرَ (الغربيَّ) منها القياصرةُ الروس ، فقسموهم إلى: قرغيز(قرغيزستان) - أُوزبك (أُوزبكستان بلد الإمام البخاري ومسلم) - قازاق (قزاخستان)- تركمان - طاجيك وهكذا 
وبقي الجزء الأصغر الشرقي منها الذي احتلته الصين ويطلقون عليه "سينكيانغ" أي التركستان الشرقية.
وهذا المجتمع التركستاني في الصين ، لايزال يستخدم الأحرف العربية في كتابة لغته إلى اليوم، 

ومن الجدير بالذكر أن من يرى منا العملة الصينية اليوم، سيندهش من الأحرف العربية وهي تزين خلفية العملة الصينية في الصورة المرفقة.
ونرجو ممن يتقن التركية إفادتنا مشكوراً عن العلاقة بين كلمة ( خلق وتكتب: خه لق) وكلمة الشعبيى (People's) في اسم الصين الرسمي.

ومن المفارقات الغريبة أن المجموعة العثمانية التي هاجرت إلى آسيا الوسطى (حوالى 30 ألف نسمة) وسميت بعد ذلك تركيا ، قد فقدوا ملامحهم المغولية لاختلاطهم بأهل الشام والبوسنة والبلغار ومنطقة البلقان ، هؤلاء ابتلاهم الله عام 1923 بكمال اتاتورك الذي أَسقطَ الخلافةَ العثمانيةَ الإسلاميةَ وألغى الأحرف العربية وفرض على العثمانيين استعمالَ الأحرف اللاتينية ولكن ظلت الأحرفُ العربيةُ في اللغةِ التركية في الصين!! ولله في خلقهِ شؤون !!

صبري النجار


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام اخي المشرف صبري النجار :ــ
عارف توجد اشياء كثيره تجعل لغتنا العربيه شبه منسيه لدا كثيرين 
خصوصا عند اخوتنا الذين يولدون خارج البلاد نجدهم ينطقون
العربيه ولكن مع الاسف لا يجدون كتابتيها ..........................
اين العيب هنا ......
هل هو تقصير من اهاليهم ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟
ام اعتبارهم ان اللغه العربيه غير سائده في اغلب المجالات العلميه والمهنيه ؟؟
شكرا


----------



## صبري النجار (4 سبتمبر 2006)

> توجد اشياء كثيره تجعل لغتنا العربيه شبه منسيه لدا كثيرين
> خصوصا عند اخوتنا الذين يولدون خارج البلاد نجدهم ينطقون
> العربيه ولكن مع الاسف لا يجدون كتابتيها ..........................
> اين العيب هنا ......
> ...





الأخ العزيز ريمون
اللغة العربية التي كُتِـبَ بها العهدُ القديمُ (التوراة) والعهدُ الجديدُ بأناجيلهِ الأربعة: متى - لوقا - يوحنا - مرقص، والتي نقلت إلينا شعر عنترة وامرئِ القيس والنابغة قبل الإسلام ونقلت إلينا القرآنَ الكريمَ والسنةَ النبويةَ المطهرةَ ، ثم شعرَ جريرٍ والفرزدق وأبي فراس وابن زيدون ونقلت إلينا كتاب " الشفا" لابن سينا ومؤلفاتِ ابن النفيس عن الدورةِ الدمويةِ وكتاب "الجبر والمقابلة" للخوارزمي ، من ذا الذي يستطيع ان يقول انها منسية؟!!!!!
وما رأيك في اللغة التي تستخدم اليوم في البرمجيات وفي شبكة الإنترنت ، وهذا الرابط يعطيك المصطلحات العربية في مجال الشبكات والبروتوكول والحاسبات
http://www.c4arab.com/
وهذا رابط للقرية الذكية
http://www.smart-villages.com/default.asp
وهل تستطيعُ حصرَ آلافِ المواقع العربية على الشبكةِ العنكبوتية؟!!
ماذا تقول في اللغةِ التي يتسابقُ على كتابة الكتالوجات بها مصانعُ اليابان والصين و أُوروبا، والتي تُستخدَمُ داخل أروقةِ الأممِ المتحدةِ ضمنَ اللغاتِ الست (التي لا تشمل أياً من: الألمانية - الإيطالية -اليابانية - السويدية - الدانمركية - الصربية - الكرواتية التركية - الفارسية -الأردو ) هل توصف بالمنسية؟!!

اللغة التي تُـدرس بها كلُّ العلومِ بلا استثناء في المدارس العربية في 22 دولة عربية ، بل وتدرس في معظم جامعات العالم ( روسيا والصين وأوروبا والولايات المتحدة والدول الإسلامية)، كيف يقال عنها انها منسية يا أستاذ ريمون ؟!!!!

ثانياً: المغتربون لهم شأن آخر، فقد رأينا بعض الأرمن في مصر الذين نسوا اللغة الأرمنية لغة أجداددهم، وقد تجد أتراكاً في المانيا لايتقن أولادهم التركية، ورأينا أفارقة نسوا لغتهم لأنهم عاشوا بعيداً عن أوطانهم... وهكذا نجد أن هذه المسألة تندرج تحت اسم الإغتراب أو الهجرة وبلد المهجر.

ولاتنس أن شعراء العرب في المهجر ( في بلاد المشرق مثل إندونيسيا وماليزيا أو بلاد الغرب الأمريكي) قد حافظوا على شاعريتهم في اللغة. ولكن قد يخرج من أصلابهم احفاد لا يتقنون العربية ، إذا انقطعت صلتهم بها ، أو لم يكن لهم أندية أو تجمعات يستعملون فيها لغتهم ويعلمونها لأولادهم.

أما مسألة طغيان اللغة الإنكليزية، فيبدو أنك تعتقد أن العربية هي الوحيدة التي تعاني من ذلك!!
كلا ...
إن هذه الإشكالية تعاني منها لغات أوروبا نفسها، إذ يعاني منها الفرنسيون والألمان والهولنديون والدول الإسكندنافية.
وكل هذه الدول تبذل محاولات لتقليل أثر العولمة على لغاتها، لأن الإنجليزية تستخدم في الطيران - مثلاً- في كل أنحاء العالم. فهذا لا يضير العربية في شيءٍ ، بل يمثل مشكلةً تعاني منها لغات كثيرة جداً
وكم سمعنا شكاوى أوربيين من ان شبابهم يستخدم الفاظاً كثيرة انجليزية بدلاً من لغته الوطنية. لكنهم لم يصفوا لغتهم بأنها منــســـيـــة يا أُستاذ ريمون

وشكراً على مشاركتك واهتمامك
صبري


----------



## صبري النجار (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*أثر اللغة العربية على الأسبانية*

أرجو من الإخوة الذين يتقنون :15: الأسبانية أن يوافونا بآرائهم عن تأثر الأسبانية بالعربية.

والجدول المرفق يبـين لنا بعض أمثلة لمفردات أسبانية ، يتضح منها بجلاءٍ التأثيرُ العربيُّ.

والله الموفق


----------



## صبري النجار (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*أثر اللغة العربية على اللغة السواحلية*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=46144



> [QUOTE
> ويكفيك فخراً :12: أن اللغة الرسمية في كل من كينيا وتنزانيا اسمها السواحلية ( Swahili) وينطقون الأرقام على النحو التالي:
> 6 ستا
> 9 تسا
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ابن سينا (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
إن الله عزوجل اختار العرب على غيرهم من الامم واللغة العربية على غيرها من اللغات لصفات وميزات للعرب واللغة العربية(ليست عصبية),ومن صفات العرب كعرق:
1.*الكرم*: فالأمر فيه واضح لأننا لم نجد أمة من الأمم ولا شعباً من الشعوب رأى قرى الضيف واجباً ومساواة الجار فريضة إلا هذه الأمة من العرب حتى صرحوا بذلك في أشعارهم ودونوه في المأثور عنهم وتساوى فيه موسرهم ومعسرهم وغنيهم وفقيرهم,رغم الجدب والفاقة والضيق وكدر العيش في الفيافي.
2*.الوفاء*:فمن دينهم الذي كانوا يرونه لازما ومذهبهم الذي كانوا يعتقدونه حتما حتى صار من تمسك بجوارهم أو تعلق ببعض أطنابهم تبذل النفوس دونه وتراق الدماء في المنع منه فكم قتل الرجل منهم في ذلك أقرب الناس إليه نسباً وأمسهم به رحماً وكم من وقعة عظيمة وحرب جليلة طويلة جرها ضيم نزيل أو التعرض لسب جار كالحال في حرب البسوس التي ساقها ما علم من قتل كليب لناقة جارة جساس وإستفحال ذلك وتماديه حتى شهدته الأجنة شيباً‏.‏ 
3.*البأس والنجدة *:فأخبارهم بذلك معروفة وسيرهم فيه بذلك متداولة لا يخص به الرجل دون المرأة ولا الغلام دون الهم المسن بل يوجد عند نسائهم من الصبر والشجاعة والتحريض على الحرب والقساوة مالا يساويه المذكورون بالنجدة في غيرهم والمنسوبون إلى البأس من سواهم كأسماء ومن يجري مجراها ممن خبره مشهور معروف‏.‏ 
4.*الغيرة والأنفة والصبر والجلد *:فمعلوم منهم حتى نسبوا إلى الفظاظة وذكروا بالقساوة وعلل ذلك بأكثارهم أكل لحوم الأبل وإدمانهم التقوت بها وزعموا أن في طباعها قسوة القلوب ومن عادتها غلظ الأكباد‏.‏ 
5.*مراعاة الأنساب وحفظها *:وهذه سجية لا توجد عند غير العرب,ولم يشاركها فيه مشارك ولا ماثلها فيه مماثل وفوائده في الانتصار للعشيرة والحمية للأهل.
6.*اتصافهم بالعقول الصحيحة والأذهان الصافية *,وهم لم يكونوا أهل تعليم ودرس ولا أصحاب كتب وصحف ولا يعرفون كيف التأديب والرياضة ولا يعلمون وجه اقتباس العلم والرواية‏,ورغم هذا فإن لهم من الحكمة والقول السديد ما يعجز علن الاتيان به من كتب وقرأ من غيرهم من الامم.
اللغة هي من نتاج اجتماع البشر للتعبير عما يريدون والافصاح عما يصول في صدورهم ويجول في عقولهم ,ومن الطبيعي ان يبحث الانسان عن وسيلة لينقل ما في ذهنه الى الآخرين كي يتأتى التفاهم ويوفى الغرض من إيجاده,والوسائل التي يملكها الانسان ويمكنه ان يستعملها لا تخرج عن ثلاث,اولها اللفظ(النطق),وثانيها الاشاره,وثالثها المثال وبما ان الاشارة والمثال فيهما تكلف وعدم التوفر وعدم الاحاطة لكافة الاشياء والمفاهيم مثل الايمان والصدق والكرم والحب والكراهية اي الموجودات حسية وعقلية ,والمعدومات ممكنة وممتنعة,لجأ الانسان الى اللفظ (النطق) لانه ايسر واعم في التعبير وهوطبيعي في الانسان وينتج من حركة اللسان الطبيعية في التجويف الفموي بين الفكين واهتزاز الاوتار الصوتية ,ويكون طبيعي وبدون تكلف او عناء,وهذا هو إبداع الخالق وعظمته في تصوير بني آدم ونعمته عليه.
وهذا ينطبق على كل بني آدم من عرب ومن عجم على الاطلاق,وقد يكون للبيئة أثر في انتقاء اللفظ وإعتماد النطق,فالبيئة من قساوة ووعورة او سهول وخضرة تأثر في جزالة اللفظ وبيان نطقه او في ركاكته_هذا ما اراه _ ,فكل قوم وضع الفاظًا تدل على اشياء وافعال ,وهذه الالفاظ المركبة من الحروف إذ تواطؤوا عليها تصبح لغة تخاطب بينهم ووسيلة تعبير عما في النفس,والعرب كغيرهم وضعوا الفاظًا واتفقوا واصطلحوا عليها فيما بينهم واصبحت لغتهم التي يتسامرون ويتحادثون بها,فهي من اصطلاح العرب وليست توقيفًا من عند الله تعالى,ولكن لكونها لغة سامية (بمعنى راقية) في التعبير والايجاز وذات الفاظ دقيقة رقيقة اختارها الله تعالى على ما سواها من لغات وجعلها لغة كلامه(القرآن).
يتبع....


----------



## صبري النجار (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*اللغة الأسبانية و الأندلس و شاطبة و مرسية و قرطبة*

أولاً:- في مدينة الإسكندرية شمالي مصر، حيٌّ يسمى حي الشاطبي، فما هو السبب في تسمية هذا الحي بهذا الإسم.
ثانيا:- وفي نفس المدينة نعرف مسجد "سيدي أبي العباس *المرسي*". وتيمنا باسمه هنل كثير من المصريين الذين يحملون اسم مرسي. فلما سمي بهذا الإسم؟

فبمناسبة حديثنا عن اللغة الأسبانية ، يتبادر إلى ذهننا الأندلس وحضارة المسلمين فيها على مدى ثمانية قرون!
والخريطة المرفقة تبين مدينة شاطبة في الأندلس والتي تسمى الآن (Chativa) بالأسبانية.
والرابط التالي
http://www.alwaraq.com/Core/dg/dg_topic?dmy=1&ID=705&begin=1
يسوق لنا ترجمةً مختصرة لحياة أبي القاسم *الشاطبي* مصنف الشاطبية في القراءات السبع، الذي ولد في سنة (538هـ= 1143م) و قدم إلى *الإسـكـنـدريـة *سنة 572 هـ. واسـتـقـر بها فترة من الزمن تلقى فيها الحديث عن الحافظ السلفي.

و*الشاطبية* قصيدة لامية اختصرت كتاب "التيسير في القراءات السبع" للإمام أبي عمرو الداني المتوفى سنة (444هـ= 1052م)، وقد لقيت إقبالا منقطع النظير، ولا تزال حتى يومنا هذا العمدة لمن يريد إتقان القراءات السبع. هذا عن الشاطبي.

اما *المرسي * فإنه يذكرنا بمدينة *مرسية* الأندلسية في نفس الخريطة المرفقة. 

اما قرطبة (cordoba) فيحمل اسمها المسجد الوحيد بها الآن بعد أن كان بالأندلس ثلاث آلف مسجد!
وإلى قرطبة ينتسب الإمام القرطبي صاحب اكبر تفسير للقرآن الكريم.

وبعد هذا التاريخ الطويل للعروبة في الأندلس، لابد وأن تكون هناك ألفاظٌ أسبانية تاثرت بالعربيةِ ؟!!

وسامح اللهُ حكامَ الأندلس الذين تفرقواو انقسموا إلى دويلات ( في عهد ملوك الطوائف، بعد أن كانت دولةً واحدة) ففقدنا الأندلس بكاملها وخرجنا منها - للأسف - في 2 يناير 1492 م. وصارت كاثوليكية على يد إيزابيلا وفرديناند ( ولم يسمح قانونها للمواطن الأسباني أن يكون مسلماً واستمر ذلك حتي منتصف ثمانينات القرن العشرين. إذ بعد انتشار العلمانية والإلحاد بأسبانيا وانطفاء جذوة الدين، سمحوا للمواطن الأسباني المسلم أن يذكر دينه الإسلامي.)
ويرجى قراءة الرابط التالي:
http://www.ajjur.net/andalus1.htm#andalus3 
ودرس التفكك الذي يعقبه هزيمة هو نفس الدرس الذي حدث من قبل حين تفككت الأمة في العصر العباسي الثاني إلى دويلاتٍ ، فداهمنا الصليبيون ، ثمَّ تكرر نفس الدرس فيما بعد عام 1923 م بإعلان إسقاط الخلافة العثمانية فضاعت فلسطين التي كان يدافع عنها السلطان عبد الحميد. ونهش في جسدنا المستعمر الأوربي.

وما اشبه الليلة بالبارحة!
فهل تعلنا الدرسَ أم لانزالُ نغطُّ في سباتٍ عميقٍ؟
صبري النجار


----------



## ابن سينا (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
واما مميزات اللغة العربية فهي في الواقع كثيرة جمة ولكن كيلا أطيل عليك كلامًا وإطناباً سوف اٌجزها في الآتي:
1.المميزات النطقية(الصوتية):فحروف اللغة العربية لها مخارج محددة معينة وتتدرج من أقصى الحلق إلى ما بعد الشفتين , مما أدى إلى انسجام صوتي مع توازن و ثبات بالاضافة إلى الرابطة القوية بين ألفاظها , و لكل صوت من اللغة العربية صفة و مخرج و إيحاء و دلالة و معنى داخل و إشعاع و صدى و إيقاع ووقع موسيقي على ألآذن البشرية_هذا ما شهد به المستشرق ماسينون عام 1949 عندما تحدث عن تركيب اللغات المختلفة .والحروف في اللغة العربية لا تكرار فيها كما هو واضح وظاهر في باقي اللغات ,ومع خبرتي في اللغة الرومانية يُلاحظ ان حرف العلة الالف يتكرر ثلاث مرات مما يجبر على التكلف في النطق وكذلك وجود حروف _هي بالواقع مؤلفة من حرفين اواكثر مثل حرف (تسي) في اللغة الرومانية.
وارتباط الحروف مع بعضها البعض مكونةالكلام ليس له نظير في اللغات الاخرى حيث ان هذا الارتباط والاجتماع يُبعد الوحشية والشذوذ والغرابة في اللفظ والنطق على السواء.
فمثلاً لا تجتمع الزاي مع الظاء والسين والضاد والذال. ولا تجتمع الجيم مع القاف والظاء والطاء والغين والصاد، ولا الحاء مع الهاء، ولا الهاء قبل العين، ولا الخاء قبل الهاء ، ولا النون قبل الراء ، ولا اللام قبل الشين .
وكذلك اجتماع الحروف له درب منطقي ومنحنى رفيع الذوق,فمثلاً اجتماع حرف السين والراء يدل على الخفاء والستر_كلمة سر_ ولو اُضيف حرف الفاء الدال على الافصاح والتشهير _لفظة فسر_ يصبح اللفظ كاشفاً مبيناً.
كما وانه من الناحية التركيبية فإن كلام العرب وُضع على المبدأ الثلاثي_أي ثلاثة حروف_و قليل منها أصله رباعي أو خماسي لكيلا يطول النطق و يعسر , فلم يكثروا من الألفاظ الثنائية خشية تتابع عدة كلمات في العبارة الواحدة فيضعف متن الكلام و يحدث فيه ما يشبه التقطع لتوالي الألفاظ المكونة من حرفين ,كما هوحاصل في غير اللغة العربية .
وقد شهد المستشرق رينان في كتابه ( تاريخ اللغات السامية ) للغة العربية قائلاً:" تلك اللغة التي فاقت أخواتها بكثرة مفرداتها ورقة معانيها و حسن نظامها , ظهرت كاملة من غير تدرج ".
وهناك امر آخر في الغة العربية لم اقرأه في كتاب من كتب اللغة وهو ان اللغة العربية لها استعمالات رفيعة القنا في الحروف المفردة , والتي لم اجد له مثيل في غيرها من اللغات ,فمثلاً حرف الباء_ويستعمل للإستعانة فتقول_ كتبت بالقلم_,وحرف اللام المستعملة للإختصاص والتاء للقسم.
يتبع...


----------



## صبري النجار (6 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الحبيب ابن سينا
الشيخ الرئيس
صاحب كتاب الشفا

لا فض فوك

صبري


----------



## ابن سينا (6 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
واللغة العربية لغة موسيقية ولها وقع مميز على الآذان ومن موسيقاها ان العرب اكثر ما أبدعوا في الشعر الموزون المقفى وكانت اسواق ادبية يتبارزون فيها وكان الشعر اسمى ما يتكلم به العربي الخلص,حتى قيل :"الشعر ديوان العرب"...اي ان الشعر مرجع وقياس للغة العربية.
ومن المميزات الصوتية للغة العربية_على سبيل المثال_إنسياب الحروف في اللفطة الواحدة الامر الذي يدلل على عظيم بيانها ,خذ مثلاً لفظ الجلالة "الله" وهذا حدث في جامعة اليرموك الأردنية .
وأثناء إحدى المحاضرات في السنة الثانية ، طرح الدكتور/ فخري كتانة سؤالا على طلابه : من منكم يحدثني عن لفظ الجلالة ( الله ) من *الناحية الإعجازية اللغوية ومن الناحية الصوتية *، لم يرفع أحد يده ما عدا فتاة إسبانية تدعى "هيلين " والتي تجيد التحدث باللغة العربية الفصحى ، على الرغم من كونها إسبانية نصرانية فقالت : إن أجمل ما قرأت بالعربية هو اسم ( الله) . فآلية ذكر اسمه سبحانه وتعالى على اللسان البشري لها نغمة متفردة . فمكونات حروفه دون الأسماء جميعها يأتي ذكرها من خالص الجوف , لا من الشفتين. فـلفظ الجلالة لا تنطق به الشفاه لخلوه من النقاط ..
اذكروا اسم... (الله) الآن ، وراقبوا كيف نطقتموها هل استخرجتم الحروف من باطن الجوف أم أنكم لفظتموها ولا حراك في وجوهكم وشفاهكم ومن حكم ذلك انه إذا أراد ذاكر أن يذكر اسم الله فإن أي جليس لن يشعر بذلك .
* ومن إعجاز اسمه انه مهما نقصت حروفه فإن الاسم يبقى كما هو .
وكما هو معروف أن لفظ الجلالة يشكل بالضمة في نهاية الحرف الأخير 
" اللهُ " وإذا ما حذفنا الحرف الأول يصبح اسمه لله كما تقول ال ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها)
* وإذا ما حذفنا الألف واللام الأولى بقيت " له "
ولا يزال مدلولها الإلهي كما يقول سبحانه وتعالى ( له ما في السموات والأرض)
* وإن حذفت الألف واللام الأولى والثانية بقيت الهاء بالضمة " هـُ "
ورغم كذلك تبقى الإشارة إليه سبحانه وتعالى كما قال في كتابه (هو الذي لا اله إلا هو)
*وإذا ما حذفت اللام الأولى بقيت " إله "
كما قال تعالي في القران الكريم ( الله لا إله إلا هو)
يتبع...


----------



## لجين السمرى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

تحية لكل من يغار على لغتنا ويدرك اهميتها ؛ وكفاها شرفأ اننها لغة القراّن الكريم


----------



## ابن سينا (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
2.المميزات النحوية والصرفية:
النحو:من نحوت نحوًا اي قصدت قصدًا,وهو انتحاء سمت كلام العرب، في تصرفه من إعراب وغيره، كالتثنية، والجمع، والتحقير، والتكسير والإضافة، والنسب، والتركيب، وغير ذلك، ليلحق من ليس من أهل اللغة العربية بأهلها في الفصاحة، فينطق بها وإن لم يكن منهم، وإن شد بعضهم عنها رد به إليها.
وقيل هو:علم بأحوال الكلمات العربية من جهة الإعراب والبناء، وتأثير السياق فيها.
بينما الصرف:علم تعرف به بنية الكلمة بعيدة عن السياق.
واما الاعراب:هو الإبانة عن المعاني بالألفاظ، فمثلاً عند قولما يحترمُ احمدٌ أباه,وشكر سعيداً أبوه,علمت برفع أحدهما ونصب الآخر الفاعل من المفعول، ولو كان الكلام شرجاً واحداً لاستبهم أحدهما من صاحبه.
قال إبن جني في الخصائص:"وأصل هذا كله قولهم "العرب" وذلك لما يعزى إليها من الفصاحة، والإعراب، والبيان. ومنه قوله في الحديث "الثيب تعرب عن نفسها" والمعرب: صاحب الخيل العراب، وعليه قول الشاعر:
[poem= font="Simplified Arabic,4,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4,gray" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يصهل في مثل جوف الطوى= صهيلاً يبين لـلـمـعـرب [/poem]
أي إذا سمع صاحب الخيل العراب صوته علم أنه عربي. ومنه عندي عروبة والعروبة للجمعة، وذلك أن يوم الجمعة أظهر أمراً من بقية أيام الأسبوع، لما فيه من التأهب لها، والتوجه إليها، وقوة الإشعار بها، قال: 
بوائم رهطاً للعروبة صيماً ".اهـ
وبفضل الإعراب نستطيع التقديم والتأخير في الجملة وفق ما يناسب المعنى ويعطيه دلالات أعمق، مع المحافظة على مراتب الكلمات، فالفاعل يبقى فاعلا وإن أخرناه، والمفعول يبقى مفعولا وإن قدمناه ، لكنا نكون قد حظينا بمعان جديدة .
وإن تأملنا فيما تقدم ظهر لنا أن الإعراب نفسه هو ضرب من ضروب الإيجاز في اللغة لأننا بالحركات نكتسب معاني جديدة دون أن نضطر لزيادة حجم الكلمة أو رفدها بمقاطع أخرى أو بأفعال مساعدة .
ومن أهم المميزات ايضًا الإيجاز، وقولهم ( البلاغة الإيجاز) مشهور جدا، فكأنهم قصروا البلاغة عليها، والإيجاز المقصود هو بالطبع ليس ما ينشأ عنه الخلل في الفهم، لكنه ما يستغني عن زوائد الكلام، ويحتفظ بالمعنى المراد .
وخاصية الإيجاز واضحة في أمور كثيرة، في اللفظ وفي الكتابة، فمن مظاهر ذلك أن الحرف المتحرك تكتب حركته فوقه أو تحته، ولا تكتب منفصلة عنه، فلا تأخذ حيزا في الكتابة، وهذه الحركة لا تكتب إلا في المواضع التي قد يضطرب فيها الفهم، فترسم لمنع اللبس. 
يتبع...


----------



## صبري النجار (9 سبتمبر 2006)

أكرمك الله أخي ابن سينا
بخصوص أثر اللغة العربية على الإنكليزية،أرجو من الإخوة موافاتنا بنبذة عن الفصل الذي خصصه منير البعلبكي - واضع قاموس ( المورد) - للكلمات الإنكليزية ذات الأصل العربي.

ودعونا نتأمل بعض الكلمات الإنكليزية الشهيرة
فمثلاُ كلمة (cut) ما علاقتها بكلمة قطع ؟ 
وكلمة (afraid) بمعنى خائف. هل لها علاقة بكلمة عفريت؟
وكذلك لفظة (gain) ما صلتها بكلمة جني (جنى يجني جنياً) ؟
وكلمة (Maneuver) صلتها واضحة بكلمة مناورة
أما (cake) فغني عن البيان نقله كما هو من الكلمة العربية "  كعك "
وإذا سمعنا كلمة (cup) وكلمة "كوب" فهل هناك ريب في العلاقة بينهما؟
نفس العلاقة نجدها بين لفظتي (jar) و " جرة ".
وفي كل شركات الطيران في العالم، نجد لديهم مرجعاً عن التسعير يسمونه (Air *Tariff*) لحساب* تعريفة *الأسعار


----------



## ابن سينا (10 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
كما سبق وذكرتُ في مقال آخر أن اللغة العربية ليست توقيفية ,فهي من وضع العرب,والعرب كغيرهم من الامم وضعوا الفاظًا واتفقوا واصطلحوا عليها فيما بينهم واصبحت لغتهم التي يتسامرون ويتحادثون بها,فهي من اصطلاح العرب وليست توقيفًا من عند الله تعالى,ولكن لكونها لغة سامية (بمعنى راقية) في التعبير والايجاز وذات الفاظ دقيقة رقيقة اختارها الله تعالى على ما سواها من لغات وجعلها لغة كلامه(القرآن).
الالفاظ وضعت أبتداءًا للدلالة على معاني معينة,وقد وصلت الينا هذه الالفاظ عن طريق الرواية الصحيحة وقد اشتهر بعض الرجال بالرواية منهم خلف الاحمر وحماد الراوية ,فكل لفظ كي يكون عربيًا لا بد وان يروى عن العرب بالرواية الصحيحة,والمقصود بالرواية الصحيحة هو النقل المتواتر وخبر الآحاد.
هذه الالفاظ _كما يسميها اهل العلم الحقيقة_تشمل ثلاثة حقائق:
1.الحقيقة اللغوية:هي اللفظ المستعمل فيما وضع له اولا في اللغة.
2.الحقيقة الشرعية:هي اللفظ الذي نُقل عن مسماه اللغوي الى الشرع لإستعماله له.
3.الحقيقة العرفية:هي اللفظ الذي نُقل عن مسماه اللغوي الى غيره للإستعمال العام في اللغة ,مثل اصطلاح علماء اللغة والنحو على استعمال الفاعل والمفعول به وغيره.
والذي يهمنا هنا هي الحقيقة الشرعية لأنها هي التي لها اكبر الاثر على المسلمين من عرب وعجم,فكل مسلم عليه ان يعرف الاحكام الشرعية واستنباطها من ادلتها الشرعية ,وهي القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية, فالقرآن الكريم نزل بلسان عربي مبين, يقول الله تعالى:" بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ مُّبِينٍ "(195)/الشعراء,وغيرها من الايات.
ومع توسع الفتوحات الاسلامية ودخول شعوب غير عربيه الى الاسلام مثل الفرس والتتار والترك وامتداد الرقعة الاسلاميه مروراً بدولة الفرس والاتراك ودول البلقان وجنوب الجزيرة وشمال افريقيا بدأ يظهر أثر العربيه على كل تلك اللغات,وتقلدت موقعها بينها اي الصدر ,وقد أجاد المسلمون غير العرب في اللغة فتعلموها وأتقنوها ونطقوا بها خير منطق,فمن فطاحل اللغة العربية إبتداءًا بسيبوية وإبن نفطوية ومرورًا بأبي علي الفارسي وإبن جني والزركشي وحتى سعيد الافغاني_رغم ان مولده كان في دمشق_ فوالده جاء من كشمير,كل هؤلاء قد برعوا وبرزوا وتقلدوا اسمى المراتب لمعرفتهم باللغةالعربية.
يتبع...


----------



## ابن سينا (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أكثر اللغات التي تأثرت باللغة العربية هي الفارسية والتركية والأوردية والمالاوية والسواحلية,والكلمات العربية في الإسبانية والبرتغالية ثم في الألمانية والإيطالية والإنكليزية والفرنسية ليست قليلة أيضاً .والذي اريد أن الفت النظر اليه ان اللغة العبرية ايضًا تأثرت باللغة العربية وخاصة القواعد حيث أن اللغةالعبرية لم تقعد لها القواعد إلا في القرن الجادي عشر الميلادي وعلى يد عالم يهودي له باع في العربية وهو موسى بن ميمون وطبق قواعد العربية على اللغة العبرية وأصبحت بعد ذلك لغة مستقلة ولكن لا آداب لها حتى ظهور دولة اسرائيل وتبنيها ادباء على غرار العربية.
ومن تاثير اللغة العربية على تلك اللغات أصبحت الحروف العربية هي المعتمدة في الكتابة وما زالت الى أيامنا هذه بعضها تكتب بالحروف العربية, حتى أندونيسيا كانت تكتب بالحروف العربية.
القرآن الكريم كونه متعبد بتلاوته ,فقد وجب على كل المسلمين ان يقرأوه بلغته التي أُنزل بها وأن يتخاطبوا بها خارج هذا ,ومع امتدادا الرقعةالاسلامية في بقاع الارض والدولة الاسلامية كانت الاولى في العالم وأثرها مشاهد والمسلمون قادوا العالم وكانوا هم الاقوى فكانت لغتهم هي المتداولة حتى في تلك الاصقاع, والنهضة الفكرية والانجازات العلمية آنذاك على أيدي المسلمين جعلت منها اللغة الدارجة علميًا تمامًا كما هي اللغة الانكليزية آلان.
قال (جورج سارتون) في كتابه (تاريخ العلم والإنسانية الجديدة) : "منذ منتصف القرن الثامن وحتى أواخر القرن الحادي عشر كانت الشعوب التي تتكلم العربية تتقدم موكب الإنسانية وبفضلهم لم تكن العربية لغة القرآن المقدسة وحسب بل أصبحت لغة العلم العالمية وحاملة لواء التقدم البشري. وكما أن اقصر طريق يسلكه شرقي الآن إلى المعرفة أن يلم بلغة من لغات الغرب الرئيسية ،كذلك كانت العربية خلال تلك القرون الأربعة مفتاحاً وأن شئت فقل "المفتاح الوحيد" الى الثقافة التي ملكت ناصية الفكر".
لا نغالي إذا قلنا أن لغات الامة الاسلامية على إختلاف أعراقها تحتوي في ثناياها على نسبة ما يقارب 50-80% من المفردات العربية. و لدينا منها لغات تمثل ثقافات واسعة الانتشار كالإسبانية التي ترد كلمة عربية من كل خمس كلمات فيها أي 20% ، وتشمل تجمعات اللغات الفارسية والتركية والهندية والأفريقية والبلقانية . فنجدها مثلا في لغات وسط آسيا القازانية والتترية والقرمية والكاراسية والأذرية والداغستانية والجركسية والقرغيزية والجغتائية والتكية والأوزبكية والكشغيرية.
أما في اللغات الهندية فنجدها في الهندستانية والأوردية والدكنية والكشميرية والسندهية والجادكية والملقية ولسان الجاوأو البيجون. وفي اللغات الفارسية نجدها بالفارسية الحديثة و الأفغانية أو البنبتوية(البشتون) والكردية بلهجاتها البادنانية والسورانية والفيلية وكذلك في البلوشية. أما في اللغات الأفريقية فنجدها في البربرية بلهجاتها الشلحية والقبائلية(الصغرى والكبرى) وكذلك النوبية والحوسية (الهاوسا) والسواحلية (خليط بين الباذبو الافريقية والعربية تشكل 70% منها)وكذلك في الملكاشية. و انتشرت العربية واثرت في اللغات واللهجات الإندونيسية ، التي تشكل ثقلاً ثقافياً عالميا كبيراً، وأثرت العربية في لغات أهل البلقان بمجموعها السلافية واللاتينية واليونانية والألبانية.


----------



## صبري النجار (12 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي الحبيب ابن سينا


> والسواحلية (خليط بين *الباذبو* الافريقية والعربية تشكل 70% منها)



أخي الكريم تقصد أن السواحلية خليط بين *البانتو* الافريقية والعربية؟
هذا الرابط يعطي نبذة عن البانتو والسواحلية.
http://www.answers.com/topic/swahili-language
Bantu language
بارك الله فيك
صبري


----------



## faaady (16 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام أحبابي
هذا ملف يحوي بعض الكلمات التركية من اصل عربي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

[B]استاذي الجليل صبري النجار :ــ[/B]
بعض الدول الاجنبه تتعلم لغتننا العربيه ليس حبنا فيها او حبنا فينا السبب استاذي هو ثرواتنا الموجوده في اوطاننا التي لم تكتشف بعد وموجودا داخل اراطينا وهم الوحيدون اللذين يعلمون بها واين تقع بالتحديد حيث يتعلمون العربيه لكي يتفاهموا مع الاشخاص الموجودين بجوار ما يريدون وتتم كل شئ دون علم المسؤلون ........................................................................................................................
ماذا اقول غير ان يرحمنا الله


----------



## bluepearl (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااا جزيلااااااا


----------



## دولفي (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اكيد ان للغة العربية الاث4ر الكبير على بعض الدور المجاورة للوطن العربي و بالاخص مالطا لانهم يتحدثون بلسان عربي اضافةالى بعض التاثير عليهم من اللغة الايطالية والفرنسية لكن لو دخلت في حوار معهم بخصوص تلك الغة من اين اتت لقالوا لك انها لغتهم وان العربية اشتقت منه لغتهم كما حصل معي في مالطا حيث دخلت في مشادة ليس لها اخر بسسب تلك اللغة


----------



## العبدلي (2 مارس 2007)

بلسان عربي مبين


----------



## ngm (6 مارس 2007)

اتشكر أخي على ما نقلت


----------

